
Apple TV's Netflix Service Is Missing the Gay and Lesbian Category? - acangiano
http://gizmodo.com/5654822/apple-tvs-netflix-service-is-missing-the-gay-and-lesbian-category/
======
acangiano
The service I run (<http://anynewbooks.com>) happens to have a Gay and Lesbian
category. When I first started it I couldn't believe how many people took the
time to write me emails about how I was, pretty much, corrupting America. It
was astonishing to me that the category would be so controversial, given that
we offer book genres for pretty much anything else, including Christianity and
Religion. The Gay category is also pretty challenging from a selection
standpoint, given that relatively few good books come out on a weekly basis.
Yet, I'd rather shut down the site that give in to bigots. I'm always
disappointed when big companies give in so easily or outright avoid the issue
altogether by pre-censoring the genre (note, I'm not saying that Apple is
doing that in this specific instance).

